# Pardal



## alacrancita75

Hello:
I am seeking to learn Catalan, however I would like to find an onine Catalan/English dictionary. I addition to telling me what the above word means, can anyone tell me where to find that dictionary?
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Tige

Hi Alantracita!
Pardal means bird, and here you have a dictionary:
http://www.catalandictionary.org/catala/


----------



## chics

_Pardal_ (and _pardalet_) is also a young person with not much experience in live; a bit naive or dupe...


----------



## Lumia

Tige said:


> Hi Alantracita!
> Pardal means bird,


 
In fact, _pardal_ is 'sparrow', not simply 'bird' (this use is dialectal).

Colloquially, _pardal_ is also 'penis' (in Central Catalan, at least).


----------



## Tige

OK, OK... Pardal according to Moll-Alcover:
*1. *Ocell de diferents espècies del gènere _Passer, _de la família dels fringíl·lids; cast. _gorrión. (sparrow)_
*3. *Ocell en general (val., eiv.); cast. _pájaro. (bird)_
Dialectal is not catalan?


----------



## Lumia

Tige said:


> OK, OK... Pardal according to Moll-Alcover:
> *1. *Ocell de diferents espècies del gènere _Passer, _de la família dels fringíl·lids; cast. _gorrión. (sparrow)_
> *3. *Ocell en general (val., eiv.); cast. _pájaro. (bird)_
> Dialectal is not catalan?


 
Val. and Eiv. mean that that use of the word _pardal_ in that sense is restricted to Valencian dialect and to Ibizan dialect (not to all Balearic dialect). In fact, the use of _pardal_ as _bird_ is one of the lexical characteristic features of the Valencian.

If I say, for instance, that _pillar_ means "to play truant", that is true... only for the dialect of Osona, not for the general Catalan; the general meaning is "to pillage" (among other). Is Osona dialect not Catalan? Yes, of course it is, but the use of this word with this meaning is dialectal. 

So, only if the text is generated in Valencian or in Ibizan dialects your meaning will match with the sense of the word.


----------



## alacrancita75

I am so happy that this thread has generated such interesting answers. Thanks so much to everyone!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

See what Chics has to say (being of Minorcan origin...) but my friend from Maó, Minorca, calls *pardals* all types of *birds*. That is, she never says *ocell* but *pardal*. 

As for myself, I only started using the word *ocell* for *bird* when I came to Barcelona in my late twenties: *moixó* is the word that is mainly used in my area (Garraf/Penedès).

Have a good evening everyone


----------



## eloigalles

Also "pardal" as an adjective it's said when you find a scatter-brained person.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

eloigalles said:


> Also "pardal" as an adjective it's said when you find a scatter-brained person.


 

I tant... Que jo sàpiga, sempre parlem que algú té *el cap ple de pardals*, i no pas d'ocells.

Bona, Eloi


----------



## belén

Per sa roqueta (no se si a altres parts) deim: 
"Aquest (tipus) és un pardal soleat" - això vol dir "aquest té molt de morro"


----------



## chics

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> See what Chics has to say (being of Minorcan origin...) but my friend from Maó, Minorca, calls *pardals* all types of *birds*. That is, she never says *ocell* but *pardal*.


Here I am! I'm sorry to tell you that I can't asure that, my family say _ocell_ and the word for _sparrow_ is _pardal_ (I add this because I think it's called _gorrió_ in the other islands). But, well, her information is fresher and not contaminated, you know, being from Barcelona people sometimes want to "translate" some words when talking with me... It sound not rare for me the word _pardal_ for a bird, and sometimes these things change from one village to other.

So I don't know, but I'd say _ocell_...


----------



## Lumia

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> I tant... Que jo sàpiga, sempre parlem que algú té *el cap ple de pardals*, i no pas d'ocells.


 
Perquè és una frase feta i, com totes les frases fetes, està lexicalitzada, amb la qual cosa no es poden substituir els termes per un sinònim. 

D'altra banda, al costat de *cap de pardals* (i *tenir el cap ple de pardals*), tenim *cap d'estornell*, per indicar algú amb poc enteniment, ambdós usant noms d'ocells petits.

Sobre el que comentava la Chics d'ús de la forma _gorrió_ a les Illes, l'explicació és que el terme _pardal_ ha quedat estigmatitzat (en un ús que ja apuntava la Belén al seu missatge). Copio del DCVB:

"(...) El mot _pardal_ ha pres un sentit completament obscè a Mallorca, on l'ocell _Passer domesticus_ és anomenat _gorrió_ o _teulader_; el mot _pardal_ és usadíssim, però considerat molt grosser, tant per a designar persones molt astutes o egoistes (anomenades també pardals assoleiats) com persones grosseres o curtes d'enteniment, com també a manera d'interjecció: _Es pardal!_ (...)"


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Quan jo era petita, quan deia "per dalt" per indicar ubicació, mon pare sempre hi afegia "pardal i cadernera".


----------



## Lumia

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Quan jo era petita, quan deia "per dalt" per indicar ubicació, mon pare sempre hi afegia "pardal i cadernera".


 
Aquesta no l'havia sentida mai, però sí que he sentit que quan algú diu "tinc que anar-hi" li responen "Tens canari? Doncs jo tinc pardal."


----------

